# ive started watching invincible



## AviationEnjoyer (Jul 9, 2022)

what is your opinion on it?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 10, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> what is your opinion on it?



Love it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 10, 2022)

I love Cecil's over the top sarcasm.  Just non-stop.  Atom Eve I get, but here backstory is complete.  In the comic, she has it really, really rough though I think the show makes a good go of it.  Mark is just like "yay, superpowers!" until he finds out how isolating, terrifying, and psychologically devastating they are.  I am hoping they do it right.


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jul 10, 2022)

i have now started simping for william clockwell


----------

